# Wonder Blue Shampoo - Really that wonderful?



## barrelracinbaby4 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone has used Farnam's Wonder Blue Shampoo on their horse before. It has aloe vera in it so I would think its good about keeping the skin and hair moisturized. My new mare is an almost pure white Appaloosa and I just wanted to try it so I don't have to pay so much for the QuikSilver shampoo. We don't do any showing or anything but once in a great while I like to bathe my horses. Any input on it?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont know about it. But Goop (mechanics hand cleanser) works GREAT, especially on mane/tail. Its 1.97 at walmart for the tub. It comes in a cream and you use it like a conditioner. It works awesome.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Wonderblue has been around for a long time, but I haven't used it lately. I'm given SO many bottle of Mane and Tail Shampoo by humans who find it leaves their own hair gunky, and figure that I could use it for my horses (and dogs), instead. lol
Wonderblue does a pretty good job of cleaning white hair. Never tried Goop on them--didn't know you could. Gotta try it next time I have to clean the 3/12 stockings on my horses.
Dark horses look cleaner after a bath, anyway. ROFL


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

FYI ANY blue or violet shampoo be it cheap or pricey will make your horse white again, it all depends on how long you leave it on for! The human "blue" shampoo is great too. IDK where you are but there's this stuff called shimmering lights that I have some of my clients buy that can't afford the pricey salon brand shampoo/conditioner and it works just as well =)

Amazon.com: Shimmer Lights Original Conditioning Shampoo: Beauty


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

All whitening shampoos, and silver rinse for humans all contain the same ingredient, called blueing, not sure the chemical compositions. Yes it works, I whiten my clothes in the washing machine, much better than yellowing bleach. So for a cheap & whitening horse shampoo, add Mrs. Smith's blueing to the mixture, let it soak in, rinse well & you got a horse as white as it can be.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I use it on my paints to get them whiter. I use that or White N' Bright shampoo.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

I love it! Keeps scar whiiiiiiiiite.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Corporal said:


> I'm given SO many bottle of Mane and Tail Shampoo by humans who find it leaves their own hair gunky, and figure that I could use it for my horses (and dogs), instead. lol


I KNOW! I heard alot of people talk about how good it is on their hair, my mom included, but my hair feels nasty when I use it!!!


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

I love using this stuff on my horses and on my hair too. I always keep a little jar in my shower just in case. Not the best shampoo for myself but it gets the job done. As for horses, It's one of the only shampoos i use.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I just buy cheap old ladies grey hair shampoo at walgreens. Its either purple or blue colored, cheap, and works great!


----------

